

History graduate begins 6 yr project to tweet WWII as it happened - aqrashik
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/8877167/Six-year-project-to-tweet-the-Second-World-War.html

======
samarudge
I bet he doesn't have a girlfriend #downvoted

